# 2010 CC Sport: Dead Battery - Parking Brake is Engaged



## FiercePowahs (May 18, 2011)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone can help me out with an answer. When I attempt to start my CC I just hear clicking over and over. My first option is to jump the car but here is my problem. The electric parking brake is engaged and I have two cars parked on either side of me so I can't pull up our second car next to mine.

With a dead battery, how can I disengage the this electric parking brake so I can push the car out in an attempt to jump start it.

If I can't get the the parking brake dis-engaged I may have to buy a portalbe jumper as it's in an large apartment complex and who knows when these cars will move.

Any ideas?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

FiercePowahs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me out with an answer. When I attempt to start my CC I just hear clicking over and over. My first option is to jump the car but here is my problem. The electric parking brake is engaged and I have two cars parked on either side of me so I can't pull up our second car next to mine.
> 
> ...


call vw roadside service immediately


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There are only two ways to manually disengage the parking brake, both involve crawling under the back of the car with some tools:
1) Unbolt the parking brake motor, mounted to the backside of each caliper,, and use a power-driver tool to retract the pads.
2) Pull the electrical connector off each parking brake motor, and apply 12VDC from a portable jump-starter (has a 12V battery inside) to the motor contacts, to retract the pads. If the pads don't retract, reverse the polarity of the applied 12V.

A full description (with pics) can be found in the B6 Passat forum, for a do-it-yourself write-up to replace the rear brake pads without using VAG-COM. (VAG-COM can be used to command the motors to retract the pads...but you need a good car battery)


----------



## recon7 (Jan 14, 2007)

Is that battery only in the trunk on the 4MO? If so, a cheaper and easier way to jump off the car from the rear is to get two sets of cables, connect them to each other in order to double the length. Two sets should be enough to reach the battery from the rear of the car. I haven't done this in years, but it should still work. Good luck!


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

*Parking brake*

Put a jack under the rear of thr car, lift car then drag car to area that will allow you to jump start


----------

